# VQ40DE V6 Nissan Oil Filter's



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

Hey Guy's,

It's about time for me to get some more oil filter's, and Amazon has came through again:

Amazon has the Genuine Nissan Oil filter 15208-9e01a that fit's the VQ40DE V6 for $5.65 each and Free Shipping. At this price I went ahead and got 3. Just click the Amazon Logo:
[ame]https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00ESTFM8Y/ref=sr_1_1_olp?s=automotive&ie=UTF8&qid=1510836454&sr=1-1&keywords=Genuine+Nissan+15208-9E01A+Oil+Filter&condition=new[/ame]

Regards,


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Clicked for fun and it goes to amazon.ca, where lo and behold they are $18.70 cdn. No deal for us up north.


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

quadraria10 said:


> Clicked for fun and it goes to amazon.ca, where lo and behold they are $18.70 cdn. No deal for us up north.


That's Crazy.

You might fair better on EBay, I don't know. I guess maybe it's the import duty.

Import dutie's hurt a lot of folk's in other countrie's.

I get some thing's from China at unheard of low price's with free shipping.

I just got an air filter assembly that is no longer available here in US, for my Harbor Freight 21 gal. compressor for $4.12 and free shipping on Aliexpress.com, all the way from China. Amazing.

I've gotten 2 DeWalt DC720 18v Driver's off of EBay, Brand New one for 36 $'s, and the 2nd one for 38 $'s, both with Free Shipping. I use the 18v 3ah Chinese Batterie's with the yellow top, and currently 2 of them for 40 $'s on EBay.

I expected to hear from those that were appreciative, didn't expect that the price would be so much higher for some.

Regards,


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

The thing with Amazon is their prices vary by country, and even time of day. Some deals can be had, but in my experience Rock Auto has much fairer prices.


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

quadraria10 said:


> The thing with Amazon is their prices vary by country, and even time of day. Some deals can be had, but in my experience Rock Auto has much fairer prices.


Oh Yeah, YOU know what you're talking about. I checked with Rock Auto, the minimum # of Geniune Nissan Filter 15208-9e01a is 30 filter's for 203 $'s, and that's about $6.78 per filter and with shipping to my house is $7.02 per filter.

This isn't my 1st time getting oe filter's from Amazon. So far,, they've beat out everybody else.

So what's your point, other than trying to discredit my Post, and HiJack this Thread, without knowing what you're are talking about.

I'm sure Rockauto does have some great deal's but not on this particular filter which is Geniune Nissan.

I posted this to help other's, not to get into Verbal Combat with someone that it doesn't apply to, and doesn't care or know what they are talking about.

Good Day


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Jeez BRuble you are reading an awful lot into my comment that simply is not there. I was only expressing frustration with Amazon pricing and in particular the differences on their .com vs .ca prices. As a consequence many Canadians buy on .com and have it shipped to a US address across the border if that is possible for them.
In my experience most other shopping sites ( including aliexpress) have one price usually in US dollars that gets converted into the exchange rate of the day for Cdn currency. FYI, by and large thanks to NAFTA there are pretty much no duties for auto parts between our countries. However in some case distribution policies by companies such as Nissan mean that a distributer in one country may not sell in another.
Anyway did not mean to ruffle your feathers. The deal you posted is a great one in the US, but we do not have access to it in Canada. If that is hijacking your thread, I plead guilty. But please recall that all that has occurred here is that I reported on the result of my clicking your posted link and getting a listing for almost 3 times the price you received.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

One needs to be careful when buying auto parts on Ebay, especially those coming from China. There are a lot of Chinese counterfeits being sold on Ebay passing themselves off as genuine parts when they are not. I once thought I was getting a great deal on genuine Nissan spark plugs for my 06 Pathfinder; it was a set of six plugs for $38, so I bought two sets. They came in a box that looks practically identical to a genuine Nissan part box, until I noticed the part number on the box was "22401-5M016" and also listed the NGK # "PLFR5A-11." Nissan boxes do list the NGK #, but the problem is that the PLFR5A-11 plug is Nissan 22401-5M015. I looked at the spark plugs themselves and they looked pretty good except for one thing: I noticed a copper core inside the ground electrode when I looked at the end of it. FYI, the PLFR5A-11 is "laser platinum" NGK plug and is supposed to have a solid nickel ground electrode. I've also encountered counterfeit Toyota fuel injectors and Nissan evap vent control valves. So, if the price of an OEM part seems to good to be true on Ebay, it probably is. There's plenty on the web about counterfeit auto parts for those that are interested. For me, I now stick to reputable part suppliers like Rockauto or Autozone. Ebay is good for some things, but is definitely "buyer beware."

https://www.local10.com/consumer/call-christina/feds-warn-of-counterfeit-auto-parts


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

smj999smj said:


> One needs to be careful when buying auto parts on Ebay, especially those coming from China. There are a lot of Chinese counterfeits being sold on Ebay passing themselves off as genuine parts when they are not. I once thought I was getting a great deal on genuine Nissan spark plugs for my 06 Pathfinder; it was a set of six plugs for $38, so I bought two sets. They came in a box that looks practically identical to a genuine Nissan part box, until I noticed the part number on the box was "22401-5M016" and also listed the NGK # "PLFR5A-11." Nissan boxes do list the NGK #, but the problem is that the PLFR5A-11 plug is Nissan 22401-5M015. I looked at the spark plugs themselves and they looked pretty good except for one thing: I noticed a copper core inside the ground electrode when I looked at the end of it. FYI, the PLFR5A-11 is "laser platinum" NGK plug and is supposed to have a solid nickel ground electrode. I've also encountered counterfeit Toyota fuel injectors and Nissan evap vent control valves. So, if the price of an OEM part seems to good to be true on Ebay, it probably is. There's plenty on the web about counterfeit auto parts for those that are interested. For me, I now stick to reputable part suppliers like Rockauto or Autozone. Ebay is good for some things, but is definitely "buyer beware."
> 
> https://www.local10.com/consumer/call-christina/feds-warn-of-counterfeit-auto-parts


SMJ,

Good Warning.

With the Oil Filter's referred to in this case on Amazon are coming from Conyer's Nissan. So I'm not too worried about the oil filter's. 

I've gotten lot's of maintenance part's from either amazon or ebay, but Common Sense does have to be used. And the Listing Discription has to be read and reread to make sure of what you are paying for. When the listing discription isn't clear,, then do not buy. It's common sense,, which for many now is lacking. 

The Chinese are now makeing a lot of part's for manufacturer's. The Brand Name goe's out one door and the Chinese Duplicate goe's out the other door,, at a much lower price. This will not become less of an occurrence,, but rather it will steadily increase as the Global Economy get's tighter and tighter,, until it will be common place for part's of all type's to be for a particular brand coming from many different countrie's. I got my New Lawnmower tire's from Malaysia. Better 4 ply tire's at a lower price compared to 2 ply tire's at a higher price being sold in the US.

DeWalt is a perfect example. Home Depot Sell's the DC720 18v Driver Bare tool on their Website for about 119 $'s with tax. Right now on EBay,, that same Driver Brand New can be had for 34 $'s only one left,, and 35 $'s only one left.

So the Warning is to be taken seriously,, but the Saving's are also Real and to be taken advantage of when they are legitimate.

I've never had the need yet to purchase from Rock Auto,, but I'm sure that they have some Great Bargain's, but not in this case with the 15208-9e01a oil filter's. And then there has to be another Warning, just because a particular seller has alway's been safe to buy from, one cannot expect that to alway's hold to be True in the Future, as the Dollar Bill Rule's the Roost. Seller's sell to make money, and the more money that they make, is the goal. Friendship's and Quality Control can fall by the wayside over time,, as in any product or industry. Especially in the USA, as the Quality Control in many case's has been flushed down the Commode in Favor of Profit's. Couple of thing's that come to mind are Lawn mower wheel's going to Plastic,, and now,, I've observed that the Rear Axle Houseing on some of the Lawn Tractor's, even John Deere are now made out of Plastic.

The Warning by SMJ,, should be taken seriously though,, as we don't want subpar part's especially part's like Spark Plug's and performance replacement part's being installed on our Nissan's. 

On another note, I just got 5 quart's of SuperTech 10w30 Full Synthetic Oil for 18 $ at WalMart's, not for my Nissan but for a small motor that call's for Full synthetic. How do you feel about SuperTech's Full Synthetic compared to the more expensive Name Brand's like Castrol, Mobil 1, and other's which are more expensive ? It may also be coming from China.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I've been using SuperTech 5W30 Full-synthetic in all of my vehicles for over a decade. For awhile, it was said to be made by Royal-Shell, the makers of Rotella. Before that, Warren Performance Products. Recently, somebody said it was being made by either Texaco or Chevron, I forget. What I do know is that is is certified by the API and is also Dexos approved, so it's good oil. Personally, I use the SuperTech oil with either a genuine Nissan or Purolator One oil filter at 7500 mile intervals. When my 06 Pathfinder hit 150,000 miles, I had a sample sent to Blackstone Labs and everything looked great; based on their analysis, I could extend the service interval to 9500 miles. I still keep with the 7500 intervals, but it's good to have a little leeway.


----------

